# Phrags. in Orchiata?



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi All,

Anyone have any experience growing Phrags in Orchiata? I've got a few Pk hybrids in it and they seem to be doing well, but I'm reluctant to repot any large numbers of the Phrag the species into it without any prior history to depend on. It would be nice to extend the repotting frequency, but not at the expense of plant growth. We've been using it for some of the Paph. parvi hybrids with good success.

Thanks!


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 12, 2012)

I grow all my Paphs and Phrags in it. So far no problems.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks,

How long have you been growing your Phrags in it, and what species are growing well in it? Also, are you growing any of your Orchiata Phrags with the pots sitting in water?


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, my besseaes are in Orchiata with water under them. My dick clements is in Orchiata and orchid soil mix without water under it. I don't love the mud mix but it's how it came, I don't feel like changing it yet, and it does cut down on how often I have to water.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks, Billy - I'm going to try a few (non-awarded!) besseaes in it and see what happens. I've had a couple of the longer petalled species in it (wallisii, exstaminodium) for about six months and they seem to like it based on the root growth. As far as your besseaes in water - are they in straight Orchiata or a mixture of Orchiata and something else?


----------



## keithrs (Nov 12, 2012)

I just put a besseae in it... Seems to be fine as it putting out new growths.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 12, 2012)

Orchiata, charcoal, and perlite. I may in the future add some other form of inorganic.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 12, 2012)

Tom,
I grew all my Phrags in a mix the same as Billy. They did fine except I had the annoying leaf tip burn, which I created by over fertilizing. Then I moved into the K lite but I should of done a six month period of plain water flushing. Anyway, the first year was tough keeping the plants wet enough. I went through a lot of water and fertilizer! I moved 2/3 of the plants back into CHC (I had it leftover from a previous growth period) and very little fertilizer, plant look great. The other third is in S/H which include, pearcei, Hanna Popow, Susan Decker, schlimii, Dick Clements and a Wossener Super Grande. All the ones in S/H did so, so in the Orchiata probably due to the lack of water and I wasn't able to keep the roots cool enough here in Texas.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 12, 2012)

All my phrags are in Orchiata. They do as well in that as they do in all the other bark I've used. (In fact, phrags thrived in the Rexius bark that killed my paphs....) If I only grew phrags, I wouldn't go out of my way to get Orchiata. But I mostly grow paphs, which do very well in it. Since paphs are less tolerant than phrags, they dictate the bark.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 13, 2012)

It helps with water retention to soak the Orchiata in some water for a day or two. I don't always have time to do this but it helps. If you don't do this, you just need to water more often till the water retention of the bark starts (the bark holds water but will start to hold water better as it is exposed to water more often).


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate all the info! I just repotted ten besseaes into an Orchiata mix of 2 parts #9 + 2 parts #5 + 1/2 part lg perlite and 1/2 part #3 size charcoal so now we'll see. Also moved a group of schlimii sdlgs into the same mix.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 14, 2012)

Glad to see this thread. I have most of my paphs in Orchiata, and was just getting ready to pot 3 or 4 of my phrags into it. My Orchiata says 1/4 to 3/8th which fine, is that what #9 is, and what size is #5?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Glad to see this thread. I have most of my paphs in Orchiata, and was just getting ready to pot 3 or 4 of my phrags into it. My Orchiata says 1/4 to 3/8th which fine, is that what #9 is, and what size is #5?


http://www.quarteracreorchids.com/orchiata.html
Ray sells it also: https://www.firstrays.com/cgi/cart/commerce.cgi?product=Media&cart_id=1352944254.140&exact_match=on but I like the size comparison on the first link.


----------



## Ray (Nov 15, 2012)

#9 "Classic" is 6-9mm (1/4"-3/8")
#5 "Power" is 9-12mm (3/8"-1/2")
#5A "Power +" is 12-18mm (1/2"-3/4")
#7 "Super" is 18-25mm (3/4"-1")


----------



## Ruth (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Ray and Dot for the info, helps when ordering


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

Does anyone know who is in charge of import of orchiata into the USA?? THis is VIP, thanks.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 2, 2013)

Ask Ray.


----------



## limuhead (Mar 2, 2013)

Been growing pretty much everything in Ochidata for the last 7 or so years. All my Cattleya and Dendrobium species in baskets with it straight. Everything else, including my Phrags in a 3 to 1 mix with large perlite. Have to water more often but have nice healthy roots and excellent growth on the seedlings...


----------



## cabnc (Mar 2, 2013)

Eric,

Tim May, Acadian Wholesale Supply, in Suwanee, GA

http://www.acadianwholesale.com/

(770) 271-0859

They have been trying to expand by offering discounts to Orchid Societies. But I was not able to get enough interest to warrant ordering a pallet ~ 50 bags 

Charlie

Cape Fear Orchid Society
Wilmington, NC


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks a lot.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 3, 2013)

Eric, for my society every year I get an order together and buy one to two pallets from acadian. I need to get the order together soon. I don't know how soon you need it. When we get a pallet it is around $20 a bag, I think. It is a few dollars cheaper actually but I make it 20 to make sure I cover the cost of freight because it is always changing. If you order single bags with shipping it is almost $35 a bag.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 4, 2013)

Tom-
check with Chuck Acker, I'm pretty sure he switched over to it & was quite pleased. I'm assuming they are handling/selling it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I need to get the order together soon. I don't know how soon you need it. When we get a pallet it is around $20 a bag.


Thanks Cheyenne, I can always use some. I need to contact them because I got a bag and it is very suspicious looking.


----------



## gonewild (Mar 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I got a bag and it is very suspicious looking.



What do you expect when you order from China?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2013)

Nope, US vendor.


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 4, 2013)

What was wrong with it? I have delt with them alot, Was it a white stringy mold type stuff?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

PMing you.


----------

